# Glass versus plexiglass lid



## esnailme (Jun 17, 2013)

I plan on having a 10 gallon aquarium for my vivarium. I will house dart frogs in this vivarium. Has anyone had experience with either glass or plexiglass lid? Where can plexiglass be purchased?


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

I would not use plexiglass it will warp


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Plexiglass tends to bend and warp. Stick with glass. It's available at Lowes, home depot, hardware store, or your local glass shop.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I have had a plexiglass door before and over time it warped. Especially if you have a light on it, in time it will bow. Best stick with glass


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Go to lowes or home depot and get a pc of lexan. It is super clear. 40 times stronger than plexiglass and 250 times stronger than glass and it will not warp. 
I built a 4 foot tall 34 inch diameter hex viv years ago and it has never moved at all with 300 watts of light and 85% humidity


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Scott Richardson said:


> Go to lowes or home depot and get a pc of lexan. It is super clear. 40 times stronger than plexiglass and 250 times stronger than glass and it will not warp.
> I built a 4 foot tall 34 inch diameter hex viv years ago and it has never moved at all with 300 watts of light and 85% humidity


There are reports that Lexan can be an endocrine disrupter, which can lead to all kinds of health problems for your far frogs including breeding failure. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

I think the consensus is to to use glass, which I will agree with. If you're not comfortable cutting glass (not as hard as you would think btw...), find an ACE hardware. They will cut glass for you. Home depot sells pre-cut sheets, but won't cut it to a specific size for you. I have not dealt with Lowe's, so I don't know about them.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Lowes wil cut it to size free of charge. It's easy to do yourself, that's my recommendation. I think I was around 12 the first time I decided to try it. Very very simple. 

Even if you do make a couple of mistakes, it's only a couple of bucks. If your worried about it, go to a glass shop and ask for some pieces out of their scrap pile to practice on. They shouldn't have a problem with it


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

you also have to keep in mind that plexiglass will yellow over time! and any kind of plastics you use, whether its plexi, acrylic, or lexan. can and will scratch. even though glass will be heavier, you're better off using that. 

cheers!

Tim


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

xTimx said:


> you also have to keep in mind that plexiglass will yellow over time! and any kind of plastics you use, whether its plexi, acrylic, or lexan. can and will scratch. even though glass will be heavier, you're better off using that.
> 
> cheers!
> 
> Tim


Not all yellow (At least there are some that claim never to yellow)...there are a lot of different types...some more prone to warping then others, and thickness plays a major role too along with the basic type like cell cast or extruded...or something like that. I forget which or even if those were the right terms but one is supposedly better for most applications then the other and there are so many different types/variations now I'm not sure you can just lump them all together and be all that accurate about many of their qualities.

But in general if we attempt to do that, you will probably find...
They are more prone to warping, especially thinner sheets, they are less scratch resistant, but more durable in other ways (and weigh less), can be easier to bend/mold into curved/seamless shapes, and also tend to offer better transparency and less reflectiveness then most common glass types. Both glass and acrylic come in special versions that allow UV to pass through (op4? acrylic ..and starfire glass)

I'd say because of heat from lights, it is generally a better idea to go glass...but acrylic is easier for most people to cut at home, or cut into odd shapes or modify for misting nozzles, fans...etc..etc... so there may be times where it is the better choice for some. But like in most things depends on the situation


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> There are reports that Lexan can be an endocrine disrupter, which can lead to all kinds of health problems for your far frogs including breeding failure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


Can you provide a link? I would like to read. I have keep frogs in lexan enclosures for over 15 years with no issues.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Scott Richardson said:


> Can you provide a link? I would like to read. I have keep frogs in lexan enclosures for over 15 years with no issues.


I'd give you a link, but you can also do a search for polycarbonate and BPA. Lexan is a brand of polycarbonate.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Scott Richardson said:


> Can you provide a link? I would like to read. I have keep frogs in lexan enclosures for over 15 years with no issues.


I'll look for it, it will take me a bit to find it so be patient.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80722

Here's one thread. Do a search on Lexan and there's more info on different threads.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

I read that thread, and I have read the scientific research on polyethylene, and would agree. Doug starts out with the word polycarbonate, but I haven't read any research involving polycarbonate. That is why I asked if you had a link. I would be interested in reading the research and seeing what was used as a control. I have even used lexan tanks with water for tadpoles. I have not experienced any issues in 15 years and have raised many many frogs from egg to adult


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Scott Richardson said:


> I have not experienced any issues in 15 years and have raised many many frogs from egg to adult


You won't SEE endocrine disruption...


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

You would see endocrine disruption. It would show up in the form of mutations, birthdefects, cancerous tumors, shortened life, lack of breeding, etc.
If I didn't see it, Doc Johnson would.


----------

